# Henry County Ohio Humane Society (something weird is going on)



## ccoey (Mar 8, 2011)

My husband and I went to the Napoleon Humane Society Tuesday because we heard a radio anouncement about a found 90lb, male GSD. The dog was not our missing dog but he was just as sweet as can be. He would **** his head when you would talk to him and my husband was scratching him hard the little time they had him out of the cage. He was in need of a lot of TLC. He was obviously roaming for awhile because he was all knicked up and incredably dirty. He was even ripping out his hair because he itched so bad. They had not bathed him or had a vet look at him. They said due to his size nobody wanted to work with him. They were purely afraid of his size..nothing else. The dog seemed very sweet to us. They said since he looked old to them they were just going to put him down today if the owner didn't call. We were in love and asked them if we could have him instead of death. They tried to talk us out of it saying his vet bill would cost too much and we should get a puppy. We left there thinking something weird was going one and we were being lied to. We called back later that day and assured them that we would take him no matter what..cost and all...please don't put him down. They told us we had to wait until Friday to give the original owner time to show up but otherwise he would be all ours. We called yesterday and left a message asking them to call us today and let us know what to do next. They never called...in fact my husband called 3 times the first hour they were open and they didn't answer their phone. He called from a different number and they answered on the first ring. They were avoiding us using their caller ID! They then told us that they decided the dog had a temper and we couldn't have him. The original owner still has time to call but if not they're putting him down. They also told us that we are obviously just trying to replace our missing dog with him but he's not our dog...then they tried to sell us a puppy. They did not tell us what the dog had done to be considered aggressive, or why they wouldn't answer the phone for my husbands number. Also, if the dog was truely aggressive they would not be willing to give him back to the original owner either. This is a county shelter in the midst of a war with the commissioners. They will most likely be shut down. I feel awful for this dog because no one is caring for him. They would rather kill him then bathe him because he's big and old. I want to save him so badly from that coniving place but obviously have no chance. I' hoping that maybe a rescue can get ahold of this poor guy before hey put him down. If you have any connections please help. I'm also afraid there will be others that get shoved to the side and disposed of because they don't feel like it.


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

call your local mayor or county mayor, I hope it's not too late, I'd be burning up the phone lines with all the local officials and telling them this story, get people on your side, if you know of anyone with a local rescue group, see if they will pull him for you,
and if all else fails, I'd be down there first thing in the a.m. and tell them you're here to pay for your dog. or worse case if you feel they are absolutely lying to you , send in a friend, and yes, this is somewhat deceitful, but have your friend say it's his lost dog.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

CCOEY:

Have just posted two GSDs at Henry Co ( Rex and POP); are either one the GSD you saw? If not, why not try to get Rex or Pop?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Can you threaten to go to the media?


----------



## ccoey (Mar 8, 2011)

Everything was so weird from day one that we did have a friend go up to see the dog. I just wanted another opinion on his heath and temper incase they tried to use that to refuse him to us todey. We were certain he was ok and that they were up to something. When she got there a few hours after us they told her they had kennel cough for days and no one was allowed in. They didn't tell us about any kennel cough! I believe the ignoring of our number on the ID was proof enough that they're liars. They hadn't even told us he wasn't ours yet. I don't know what they were doing. I don't know enough about the dog to have someone pretend he's theirs. He looked fixed at a quick glance but they didn't know because they hadn't looked yet. She tried to tell me that was a reason we shouldn't take him. Since they believed he was old he would cost a lot to be fixed. I'm afraid he's already dead and probably has been since Tuesday. They didn't want to keep him at all and they made that obvious. He just layed in the cage quietly howling like he was sad..it was horrible. I'm glad you agree it's weird so I don't feel like we're dumb. I wish I knew a shelter group near by.


----------



## ccoey (Mar 8, 2011)

It is Pop on the petfinder! Why would he be on that if he's old and mean and needs put down? I'm so confused!!


----------



## ccoey (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm so glad he's alive!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Call and ask for the name of the HS director and then talk to them. If they say he's mean, suggest that it could be due to his having a medical issue/pain, etc. If you can provide them with a vet reference, they may release him to you.


----------



## ccoey (Mar 8, 2011)

That's a very good idea. Thank you!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

On his Petfinder page it says that Pop is not up for adoption "yet." Shelters normally have a hold period for dogs found stray in order to give the owner a chance to reclaim them. It generally varies from 5 to 7 days.....I don't see the point of listing him on Petfinder if they plan on PTS immediately after that time is up, but as you say, weird.....

I have never heard of a shelter behaving in this fashion - it is incredibly rude, and definitely not in the dog's best interest for them to treat potential adopters in such a manner. I agree with the above - go to the media, go to the City council, make the biggest fuss you can (within the law!) to bring attention to this awful place. 
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

In case anyone wanted to look at him:

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Napoleon, OH | Pop


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow, he just looks like a poor lost senior. One who hates where he is and wants to go home.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

did you see this that someone posted today? Maybe they can help you pull him or know someone who can...
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/urgent/156061-napolean-oh-pop-older-male.html


----------

